# Green Jacket,purple Pants?



## dcoppa (Mar 4, 2009)

purple would be sweet. i want a pair of purple pants. definitely not to much!!!


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, yes it would be. You gotta go with either camo or brown pants. Wait, what kind of green is the jacket?


----------



## Thunderbolt42 (Dec 3, 2008)

lime green


----------



## Thunderbolt42 (Dec 3, 2008)

i thought purple would look pretty sick


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

purple is the new pink! do it!


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

k i agree with purp. that will look dope as long as its a bright purple.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Don't buy camo anything, seriously, your friends will never see you in the trees.


----------



## Airbourne (Aug 25, 2008)

I think purple should look pretty killer with the green. Depending on the shades of each of course.

Sounded kinda metero there eh? haha


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

yea i think purple would be sweet 
as long as you like it just rock it


----------



## Thunderbolt42 (Dec 3, 2008)

im going to try to get some bonfire arc pants(PURPLE!)
Bonfire Snowboarding Apparel: Snowboarding apparel, jackets, pants, accessories, gloves.
the bonfire arcs in royal

im thinking of getting a lime jacket with it but i need some second opinions


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

A girlfriend of mine rocks a purple airblaster coat with green pants, so kind of the opposite. I'd rock purple and green, for sure. They are both rad colors and look great in photos.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

No, especially not if u have the skills to back it up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Do it :thumbsup:

Those colors look awesome together, contrast and fun


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

i wear lime green pants and a purple/black coat, so i'd say go for it!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Just post your Gaper pic in the other thread after your purchase please !


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

hm1sfidc said:


> Just post your Gaper pic in the other thread after your purchase please !


lol

10char..


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Haha, Ive been rockin some purple corduroy pants, and a forest green jacket. It's pretty hella for sure.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Zee said:


> Don't buy camo anything, seriously, your friends will never see you in the trees.


seriously, why you ever wear camo in real life? unless your in the armed forces...


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Haha dude. I've been rocking this combo since the start of the year and it's great.

Lime green Special blend revolver fit, and a pair of Vans beven purple pants. To be honest with you, colour matching to me doesn't really matter, I look at the fit and that's the most important part. Go crazy with your colours! Baby blue jacket and a pair of bright red pants would look sweet too.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Thunderbolt42 said:


> would purple be too much?



I've got a pair of purple Bonfire pants. Purple isn't too much, but I can't decide if buying a bright green jacket would be too much. Last year when I started in snowsports I played it safe with grey pants ad a black jacket. The pants ripped so I decided to add some colour. Now I'm thinking maybe i'd like a nicer jacket.

Like this:

Analog Varient Jacket - Analog Varient Booster yellog 2009 yellow UK Snowboard, Kite and Wakeboard Shop. Burton Snowboards, Flexifoil Kites, North Kiteboarding, Hyperlite Wakeboards

or this

686 ACC X-Ray Jacket

I've considered this Bonfire Radiant Volt Jacket - Bonfire Radiant Collection Volt Lime large UK Snowboard, Kite and Wakeboard Shop. Burton Snowboards, Flexifoil Kites, North Kiteboarding, Hyperlite Wakeboards but for some reason I don't think it'd look right.

But then again, purple and bright yellow....   None of the shops are anywhere near where I live (or often not in the same country) so I can't try the jackets on with my pants.

Might have to just stick with black :-/


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

I hope its lime green and hot purple! that would be sick!!


----------

